# How to create a (very) short synopsis of your story



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Some advice from author Mike Wells:

The Green Water Blog: A "Secret" Formula for Creating a Short Synopsis for Your Book


----------



## Eurthantian (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for this.  I always hated doing these...it' goes better knowing _where_ apparent butchery is actually a promotional asset.  Ironically, after muddling for years, I sorted out most of these bullet points on my own...but nice to see them laid out.


----------



## Mockingjay Ignis (Mar 26, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Some advice from author Mike Wells:
> 
> The Green Water Blog: A "Secret" Formula for Creating a Short Synopsis for Your Book



Thanks for this, Steerpike. Much appreciated!


----------



## tlbodine (Mar 26, 2013)

I always try to do this, now, as the first step of the editing process.  I do a 250-word synopsis and 35-word logline before I start editing.  Nothing makes you realize that you have horrible plot holes quite like trying to synopsize....


----------



## LadyofKaos (Apr 3, 2013)

This will help me ENORMOUSLY when putting together my next query letter! Thank you!


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd actually advise doing this much earlier, during the outlining phase. Very useful for nailing down what the story is "about"- great for turning a nebulous story idea into a focused plot. Saves you a lot of time wandering around figuring things out, and consequently saves you time editing out extraneous details and closing plot holes later.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 3, 2013)

Unless you're a discovery writer and you like to create your story on the go, Mindfire. Then it's impossible to write a synopsis beforehand.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Abbas-Al-Morim said:


> Unless you're a discovery writer and you like to create your story on the go, Mindfire. Then it's impossible to write a synopsis beforehand.



Well yes, unless that.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 3, 2013)

The synopsis isn't carved in stone. Go ahead and write one as early in the process as you can. Revisit it from time to time.

One advantage of doing it early:  when people ask you what your story is about, you're more likely to tell them something interesting. More content, less hand-waving.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 3, 2013)

skip.knox said:


> The synopsis isn't carved in stone. Go ahead and write one as early in the process as you can. Revisit it from time to time.
> 
> One advantage of doing it early:  when people ask you what your story is about, you're more likely to tell them something interesting. More content, less hand-waving.



This. I used to always waffle and gesticulate when people asked that all-important question "So, what's it about?" Now all I have to do is point them to the synopsis.


----------



## Meyer (Apr 3, 2013)

What do you do if there isn't a central hero?


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Meyer said:


> What do you do if there isn't a central hero?



There is always a hero. You just have to think outside the box when considering who/what the hero is. Just as a villain can be nature, society, or inner demons, so hero doesn't automatically mean a prophesied teenager with a magic sword.


----------



## Meyer (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.  What I meant was main character.  Would you just use the closest thing to it?


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Meyer said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.  What I meant was main character.  Would you just use the closest thing to it?



Pretty much. "Hero" in this context just means protagonist, whoever that is. In your case, it could very well be a group of people.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like a good way to do the basic form.


----------



## Mindfire (May 1, 2013)

How does this work if your book has subplots with different protagonists?


----------



## Penpilot (May 1, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> How does this work if your book has subplots with different protagonists?



You probably have to generalize and really figure out the core of what the story as a whole is. 

For GOT as a series it might be something like this.

HERO - The lords of the land
SITUATION - Find themselves in a civil war for the crown as winter approaches
GOAL - To anoint a king
VILLAIN - The Others
DISASTER - The Others will invade and the land will not be ready to survive the long winter.

End result: The lords of the land find themselves in a civil war for the crown as winter approaches. Will they anoint a King in time to prepare for the long winter ahead and the coming of The Others?


----------



## SeverinR (May 2, 2013)

Penplot:
Very good example, there is so many subplots in this series, it would truly impossible to include them all. Although someone reading the situation would not understand how bad a "long winter" was nor what the "others" were, on those two terms you might need to expound.

"Winter that lasts years,"

"A strange and powerful people of the north, called the "others" reign destruction during the winter."


----------



## Penpilot (May 2, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> "Winter that lasts years,"
> 
> "A strange and powerful people of the north, called the "others" reign destruction during the winter."




Yeah those would definitely work better.


----------



## Ireth (May 2, 2013)

I think just saying "The Others" evokes a certain measure of curiosity about exactly what they are, but "years-long winter" is far clearer than plain "long winter", and a bit more succinct than "winter that lasts years".


----------



## Trebor (May 5, 2013)

I have had stories that follow the villain, but there has to be someone opposing the bad guy.


----------



## riderus (Jul 2, 2013)

While summarizing, I concentrate on the middle part, make it thorough. Than take out all the key stuff that suit both beginning and ending.


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I've been looking for something exactly like this. Here's another great article about writing a synopsis:
http://www.absolutewrite.com/novels/dreaded_synopsis.html


----------



## Tirjasdyn (Aug 4, 2013)

I like this. I'm adding it to my process. I'm in the middle of submitting my first novel and I've had to write a one page synopsis, a three page, a two page, a half page and a 1500 character one as well. Seems like every place has its own version of a synopsis that they want.


----------

